
Your Instagram photos aren’t really yours: Someone else can sell them for $90k - kareemm
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2015/05/25/a-reminder-that-your-instagram-photos-arent-really-yours-someone-else-can-sell-them-for-90000/?tid=sm_fb
======
gambiter
I can't take a photo from nat geo and sell it. It's implied copyright. I'm
pretty sure one of the original photographers could sue.

